# Bobcat vs. Toolcat?



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I was wondering what guys thought about a Toolcat vs Bobcat for snow removal. I have all commercial properties consisting of factories and apartment complexes. I have always used a Bobcat but since my fallout with my business partner I am starting over from scratch again after 10 years in the business. I am having to buy all new equipment which is a good thing kinda because my old partner never wanted to update anything so it was all worn out. I am wanting something I can use to mainly do landscape maintanance and snow removal. I am not big in the landscape install business. In the area I am at the maintanance is the most consistant money maker. 

Here are the ideas I am wondering about with the toolcat.
-How will it handle a box vs blower? I have never used a blower so I am a virgin on them.
-Will they dump high enough for like a F550 with a contractor dump bed?
-Like I said mainly used to pile snow and clear parking spots, docks, etc.

Any advise will be great. I am going to try to set up a demo for a toolcat in a upcoming snow storm to see how I like them.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

plowfever;1146330 said:


> Well I was wondering what guys thought about a Toolcat vs Bobcat for snow removal. I have all commercial properties consisting of factories and apartment complexes. I have always used a Bobcat but since my fallout with my business partner I am starting over from scratch again after 10 years in the business. I am having to buy all new equipment which is a good thing kinda because my old partner never wanted to update anything so it was all worn out. I am wanting something I can use to mainly do landscape maintanance and snow removal. I am not big in the landscape install business. In the area I am at the maintanance is the most consistant money maker.
> 
> Here are the ideas I am wondering about with the toolcat.
> -How will it handle a box vs blower? I have never used a blower so I am a virgin on them.
> ...


Could also be used for summer lawn work.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Here in south central Indiana we dont get a lot of snow. Most snows around my area are 6" or less with maybe one or two 6" or more a season. I think we average around 20" a season so it isnt a huge money maker. I need a machine that is versatile all year long. I used to have a Gator with blade but couldnt stack snow and was limited on uses in the summer months also. I like your set up but think that is overkill for this area.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

if your main line of work is property maintenance, I would think a toolcat would be more useful year round. In the winter you could have a plow/pusher on the front and a salter off the back. Dont know how well of a mowing or sweeping machine they are, but would imagine they are better than a skid steer for mowing or sweeping ?


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I think the toolcat is probably the way to go. I was a little concerned with the lift height and if they would be able to push a 8' box with 3-4" of snow on the ground. The main reason I was thinking Toolcat was for snow, mulch loading and spreading at the bigger properties, other things along the way.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

a guy I know (and a non member frequent visitor to plowsite) just got a 8ft cage system on a toolcat, and he loves it. it should lift high enough for that f 550 and you well definetly find it easier for things like moving mulch on grass areas too.


----------



## ToolCatCruzer (Nov 17, 2009)

i load our 350 and 450 dump trucks with salt all winter long, it dosent have near the hieght of a bobcat but it will do the job.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

I have experience with both a skid steer and a toolcat. The toolcat will meet your needs for everything, but it wont load the truck very well. You wont be able to pile the snow in the box like you could with a skid, if you must haul the snow a skid steer is the only way to go. :waving:


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

For the most part I am not carring snow very far. Most of the lots I do I open up with my truck then just clean up with a skid. I will do some removal with the toolcat but it won't be pushing a ton of snow. Like I said I mainly do the biggest part of my pushing with trucks then just come behind with a skid or backhoe with a box and clean up all windrows and push back piles. I really think the toolcat would be the perfect fit for my needs just trying to figure out if they are worth $45,000+ attachments.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

ran the toolcat for the first time in snow last week issues where,
1)poor visability out back with salter on due to mirrors constantly covered in snow and you can't open the door window quickly.
2)unlike a skid steer you can't due a slow 180 to see if anyone's behind you.
3)V blade from bobcat is a pain, no float on blade angle,a chalenge for even an experienced operator to keep in full contact with the surface.Can only move one wing at a time(slow)
4) when doing cleanup in a mall was very difficult to manouver on sidewalks. when i reached the end of the walk instead of doing a 90 or 180 was forced to drive off the walkway onto the traffic filled streets and attempt to clear the corner, not fun do to the poor rear vis. and because of the poor rear vis backing up the walk was not a good idea.


would highly recomend for use with a blower as it has the cruise but we diffinitly be installing a rear view camara to avoid running over anyone or thing while reversing and trade the v plow for a box


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

From the vibe I'm getting a bobcat might be a better fit. Demo both and chose the better of the two. Thumbs Up


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I've run both and would pass on the toolcat. Unless you can swing it as a extra tool, forget about using it as a swiss army knife. Loads trucks like garbage.


----------

